# Bear Cheyenne compound?



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

A guy at my club recently bought an old Bear compound via E-Bay.

The model is "Cheyenne", though Bear has since re-used this name for a recurve.

The bow is black, steel-cabled (pre-1985?) and very noisy -- the deer back then must have been as deaf as posts or as dumb as mince.  Shoots pretty well, though.

Does anyone know much about this bow? In particular, how he can adjust the draw length?


----------

